# failed at bite inhibition?



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

First of all wanted to thank you for all the topics, posts and comments. This forum is the greatest information source for us, and in the first few weeks with our puppy it was the only thing that kept us going.

Our puppy Isaac is now 14 weeks old. He got so much better at nipping. It is much easier now to redirect his energy from biting into other activities. We only have one concern. His biting used to be very sharp and frequent, causing mostly scratches, and he always released. Now he started to really bite hard, and he does not let go. We have to open his jaw to get out of his grip. We continue the "Ouch" and go away routine, but no results yet. We worry that if he does not stop, this will become a real issue once his adult teeth come out.

So we would like to know your opinion on whether this is something that will stop after time and "Ouch" repetition, or is this something that we should address more seriously? Did we fail at teaching bite inhibition?

Overall he is a very sweet, loving and social puppy.

Thank you.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Have you tried bitter apple spray on your hands and arms?


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

As a side note, bitter apple does nothing for my dogs. Nor does cayenne pepper or siracha (sp?). 

14 weeks is still very young. He is probably doing a LOT of teething right now. Remain persistent. I believe it will get better.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Cash used to do this and when he would bite me, I would stop, hold my hand still (this is difficult to do because it hurts!) and I would say a firm NO and then stare him in the eye until he looked away and let go of my hand. 

He did eventually outgrow it and I honestly like the adult teeth better - less sharp and easier to deal with


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, abatt! Your puppy Isaac is a beautiful little guy!! ;D ;D

His biting behaviour is perfectly normal and will stop after time. He will outgrow it. You did not fail at bite inhibition. Keep on doing what you're doing. Puppies always nip and bite. He's just being a puppy. I repeat, he will out grow it. ;D ;D


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Thank you for your comments! This is the first puppy experience for both me and my husband. Although we did a lot of research beforehand, nothing can really prepare you for this.
The bitter apple does not help us, he licks it off everything we spray it on. So far giving him a time out works best, as he hates being left alone.
We will definitely try to hold still and tell him NO. I hope we can do it.
And I am really happy to hear that he should outgrow this. Same as he outgrew nipping, we really thought it will never end, but it did.


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

As a puppy, Sammy was a nipper.
What our trainer suggested and what worked for us was putting peanut butter on my hand and letting her lick it off. I thought for sure it would make her go for my hands more, but after a few times she actually stopped biting at my hands/arms. 
That, coupled with the "ouch!" and ignoring her, helped a lot.

When she was about 5 months, she started with the biting again, and the only thing that stopped her was this (suggested by our trainer):
When she would start going crazy gnawing on my arms/hands, I would make the EH-EH sound and ignore her. I would give her 2 chances, then if she continued to be rough, I would shout OUCH!!! put her in her crate and cover it or leave the room/shut the door (if there was one). It startled her at first, but she only did it twice and then she never bit again. 

Different things work for different dogs... Good luck!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I read that you have until six months to really get bite inhibition down, so you haven't failed yet!

As others have said, nipping is typical behavior. I would say make sure your dog gets to be around other puppies and well regulated dogs as much as possible. They will help a lot in teaching bite inhibition. 

Also, how loudly do you say ouch or yelp? It should be loud and high pitched and enough to startle him, kind of like a yelp or short scream. Also, walking to another room and closing the door can make a bigger impact, then just turning/ignoring. That was the only time Oso was allowed to be alone in a room. Typically, we'd wait a few seconds, open the door and he was sitting at the closed door. We'd give him a command (high five, sit, down) and then come play. If he nipped again - repeat. I was so glad when he stopped nipping - not a fun phase!


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Any other ideas of what I can use to stop my pup from chewing on things I don't want him to. I am redirecting him to chew toys etc and have been using bitter apple spray. However, he just licks it all up and has no effect :-\

Thanks


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Somebody mentioned to me lemon juice but I never tried it myself. It's cheap for sure! 
What worked the best for us that we put almost everything away so she only could chew on her own toys. 

Elza never touched any furniture...

You just got to keep it up and redirect him and replace it as you do already. It will get better.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks. The trouble I have is that I have two pet Ferrets as well and there play stuff/tubes etc is out in the living room and Bodhi keeps biting that and eating the cardboard tubes and its not that easy to move/put all that away


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh the *cardboard*! ;D

If I give a big box or any cardboard to Elza that will have no chance to survive! 

I'm not sure how you can teach him to leave that alone but maybe mastering the leave it command will help.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Alma does't touch furniture either, but she managed to get a book from a bookshelf and try to eat the covers.
I had to laugh at this because the book she choose was a bird encyclopedia ;D


----------



## kentuckyrain (Sep 8, 2012)

Vinegar in a spray bottle works for discouraging many behaviors. Try it!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Gosh, Cole bit until he was about 8 months old. I got him at five and he had no bite I inhibition training at all! He would nip when he was happy, when hr was angry, all day, everyday! And everyday it was getting stronger. Finally I found this forum and I get remotivated to wait it out and keep it up with his training. 

What did work was timeout. So keep up with timeouts. He HATES timeout. So, now that it worked I am trying to use it for his other problems he is having trouble growing out of. 

He used to knock down the curtains, timeout. He STILL occasionally picks stuff up in his mouth because he knows he should t, timeout. He chews on a shoe he gets a hold of, timeout. It REALLY is working. My neighbor was all "Yoi think that actually works?" 

Well yes, I do. Keep with timeout and your little darling will get it. Just make sure it is at the right time so he understands why he is in timeout.

Get ready for some possible rebellion in the next few months. He is growing up and might consider throwing out your rule book and doing his own thing. Just stay focused and it will all pass.


----------



## johnnywiggla (Sep 30, 2012)

NeverGiveUpRAC
When you Timeout, do you crate him or put him in another room ? I only ask as they say never crate for punishment and I don't want him not going in his crate ?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Does your dog have a chance to play with other dogs? We found that having an older v in in the house really taught Luna what was and was not acceptable biting behavior. Also, we sent her to doggie daycare for a 1/2 day 2 days a week so she could play with other dogs for socialization. I think it's a good way for them to learn what is and isn't ok in terms of play biting.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom, did Luna have any scratches from playing with older dogs? When we started bringing Isaac to a dog park he always came back with scratches and scapes from other dogs. We are a little hesitant to let him play there now. Not really sure which kind of behaviour is acceptable, and which is not.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I put him in the mudroom or the bathroom whichever is closest BC sometimes we had to literally drag him! I did use the crate a few times but he still hated it at 5 months when I got him. The family that gave him to me said he was crate trained... I think they were mistaken lol. 

But yes, timeout in the mudroom until.he stops wailing. Then I make him sit, open the door and he has to wait calmly before I release him from timeout. Was a challenge BC the mudroom has a cat door that he knows how to get through...lol


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

abatt, that was never an issue with us though I do see how it would be a concern. In fact, our older dog had scratches from playing with Luna. I think the puppy teeth leave more scratches than the adult teeth. 

In terms of what is appropriate, it's obviously different for dogs and humans. Dogs will let them bite and nip more than we humans will, or should. But, the thing I think she benefited from most was being corrected by the other dogs when she went too far. It made her more receptive to being corrected by us.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Nevergiveup, a crate trained dog will still have issues with the crate if the crate is used as a place of punishment. 

For biting, we did a lot of firm "No!", and my husband would push Luna's cheeks in when she bit so that she would end up biting herself on the inside of her cheek - it didn't really stop her biting all that much though. 

Mostly, we just stopped playing with her when it got to be too much but we didn't put her in another room or a crate for punishment. The punishment was us walking away from her and no longer playing with her.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

I never use the crate for punishment as I rely on it to put Darcy in while I go to work, she is only in it for an hour or two 3 or 3 times a week...but when Darcy gets grumpy and starts growling, usually when she has been disturbed while trying to sleep..( i would be grumpy to)...I usually say in a stern voice "what do you think you are doing "....Darcy then realises she has upset me and starts to apologise by giving me paws and hugs .....what a strange, but wonderful breed they are.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Flynnamdlunasmom, when I ended up using the crate for punishment, I had already decided to give the crate back to his previous owners, because at 5-6 months I would have thought being crate trained he would not be crying everytime I put him in there. I fed him in there, put treats in there, blankets and pillows, etc. He slept next to my bed. The only way he was sleeping in there without a peep, is if I waited for him to fall asleep and pick him up and put him in there myself. If I left the room be would wake up and whine. He was NOT crate trained. Due to my family and living situation I wad not able to start over and just let him cry it out, unfortunately. I decided I could not crate train him the way I wanted to and since he already thought it was torture being in there and I didn't think of the mudroom being an option as fast, I used the crate. 

I do not recommend using the crate for punishment if you are trying to crate train your dog. 

Timeout for biting is great in a small secluded room. Tell the puppy "No biting" and put him.in the room for a few minutes.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

abatt, as far as the less advanced approaches, such as walking away or saying ouch...those did not work for me and Cole. He was so out of control with his biting, he would think it was a game, continue following us and bite our legs, back, butt and arms. It was very tough to stay calm lol. Now, Cole knows I mean business when I tell him."No" for most anything... although, he still has his moments. Lol

But, at 14 weeks I think you will have no problems in the future if you treat this as priority one. Try everyone's advice, you will see what works best for you guys! Update us!! Good luck!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Abatt, He's still such a baby. It takes a lot of work and some time to get through these issues, just keep being consistent.

With the ignoring, be consistent. With the chewing, he needs to be supervised all the time. Keep a leash on him when he's running around (and be there to supervise), or keep him it tied around your waist. When he starts to chew, say leave it and dangle a treat in front of his nose, when he leaves it, say YES - good boy (or use a clicker) and he gets the treat. Just keep treats on you or around you always. As soon as he gets it start fading the treats away, not luring with treat, but reinforcing once he leaves it and then only reinforcing with treats sometimes and praise the rest of the time. At this point, if he doesn't listen to leave it, you can say no and give a little jerk on the leash (I recommend a slip lead, tightened right behind his ears (instead of around his little neck). Note: you don't want to hurt him, but just startle him. Then say, leave it and praise when he does, or another little jerk if he doesn't. 

It takes persistence.


----------

